# rigs and deep dropping maybe a little trolling



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

would it be worth making a trip out that far for maybe some tuna or some big jacks next weekend. i've never really fished that far out this time of year and was wondering if you guys had any input. thanks in advance


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If the weather permits it is always a good bet to go as far as you feel comfortable.


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

yeah i will be on a rig worthy boat with a very experienced crew. i would love to catch some blackfin and try for yellowfin if their there? thanks for the reply


----------

